# Watch recorded content after cancelling DirecTV service?



## Colby (Mar 2, 2003)

I recently cancelled my DirecTV service (after 17 years) and was surprised that I no longer had access to the recorded content on my DirecTivo DVR. Does anyone know if it's possible to get access to the saved content in any way?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

This is true for the non-TiVo DVRs. There is no known way to get the recordings without active DVR service.


----------



## Colby (Mar 2, 2003)

I assume by "non-TiVo DVRs" you are including DirecTV TiVo DVRs?

I was hoping the fact that it was running TiVo meant I had more options available than the standard DirecTV only DVR.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

By "non-TiVo" I meant DirecTV DVRs that were not "TiVo powered", for example, HR21. However, I think that the THR22, which runs TiVo software, also has this restriction.

If you have an older DirecTV-TiVo DVR, then you should be able to watch any recordings even without DirecTV service. I have done this without even a dish connected. What happens when you try?


----------



## Colby (Mar 2, 2003)

I know DirecTV DVRs that are not "TiVo powered" can't do this...that's why I posted in the "DirectTV TiVo Powered PVRs and Receivers" forum.

After looking at the model number on the back, it's an HR22-100. When I tried to select the recorded content I get a message basically stating there's no service. I don't know the exact message as I unplugged it from my home theater system.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Ok - so you have the THR22, and as I mentioned above it is the exception to the rule about being able to play without service. The hardware is the same as the non-TiVo HR22.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

stevel said:


> This is true for the non-TiVo DVRs. There is no known way to get the recordings without active DVR service.


Actually, there is. Disconnect the DVR from the dish, phone line and any network connection before contacting DirecTV to cancel or suspend service. The DVR will never get a non-authorized message, and recordings will still be viewable.


----------



## Sheffield Steve (Jun 11, 2010)

That's good news and seems like it will work. 

Any idea if the AM21 off-air antenna receiver would still operate after cancelling the Directv service?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The AM21 relies on guide data for tuning - unlike the HR10-250, it has no ability to scan for channels.

I would not get my hopes up on continuing to be able to watch recorded content after disconnection. Many people find that when something goes wrong with their dish, they also lose access to recordings.


----------



## beartrap (Nov 8, 2005)

stevel said:


> The AM21 relies on guide data for tuning - unlike the HR10-250, it has no ability to scan for channels.
> 
> I would not get my hopes up on continuing to be able to watch recorded content after disconnection. Many people find that when something goes wrong with their dish, they also lose access to recordings.


I have three DirecTV DVRs (HR2X series) that have been disconnected for more than five weeks that are still playing recordings. My fourth was sent back in a recovery kit, but it too was playing recordings before I wiped the hard drive and packed it up. When my account was still active (and the DVRs were obviously still connected to the dish), I never once had an issue with playing recordings when the dish occasionally had issues (rain fade, snow and ice, etc.). The behavior that I am describing has been reported by others as well on DBS Talk.


----------

